# Best Ear Muffs?



## jjgold (Oct 29, 2009)

What is a better pair of earmuffs to protect the ears? I don't love the ones I am wearing. I bought em at Gander Mntn and they are ok.

Thanks


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

What don't you like about them? What brand/model are they?

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19930

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21628

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19300

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17034

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14282

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16009

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=12406


----------



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought a cheap pair of Winchester from Walmart, and they have been great. Think I paid $12.50.


----------

